# Verknüpfung innerhalb eines USB Sticks



## mÖre (30. Oktober 2013)

*Verknüpfung innerhalb eines USB Sticks*

Hiho

Ich möchte auf einem USB Stick für eine Portable Software eine Verknüpfung anglegen. Ich habe eine Struktur Software-Portable-Firefox (und da drin die exe).
Nun möchte ich aber direkt im Oberverzeichnis die exe haben, um zum Starten nicht immer durch diverse Ordner zu navigieren.

Wenn man nur eine Verknüpfung anlegt, legt windoof ja immer eine "Laufwerksverknüpfung" an also zB "f:/Software/Portable/firefox/x.exe" an, wenn ich nun abe rden Stick an nem anderen PC anschließe, muss es ja nicht heißen, dass er dort wieder F wird, sondern von A-Z alles sein kann und die Verknüfung entsprechend tot ist.

Wie klappt das?

Danke


----------



## freezy94 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verknüpfung innerhalb eines USB Sticks*

Und genau deswegen klappt es nicht - du definierst genau einen Laufwerksbuchstaben.

Wenn du an deinem PC die .exe auf z.B. "F:\Ordner\Programm.exe" hast und unter "F:\Verknüpfung.exe", dann wird der nächste PC die Verknüpfung nur ausführen können, wenn der Stick an diesem ebenfalls wieder das Laufwerk "F:\" ist. Klingt ja auch logisch, denn in der Verknüpfung wird dann immer stehen "Ziel - F:\Ordner\Programm.exe".


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verknüpfung innerhalb eines USB Sticks*

du musst die verknüpfung als relativen pfad angeben. über ne verknüpfung ist das meines wissens nicht so einfach möglich.
jedoch könntest du problemlos per autostart die datei starten/öffnen lassen

dazu musst du dir lediglich im root verzeichniss der CD oder whatever ne datei anlegen...autorun.inf (wichtig! kein txt, wenn du es über den editor machst)
wie es weitergeht siehst du zB hier


----------



## mÖre (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verknüpfung innerhalb eines USB Sticks*

Autostart möchte ich nicht, ich möchte nur, dass ich den oft genutzten FFm direkt oben liegen habe, ohne meine "ORdnung" zu zerstören 

hätte gedacht, dass es vielleicht mir relativen Pfaden, wie zB in html geht oder sowas in der Art 

so wie verknpfung auf [vonhier]/Programme/Portable/Firefox/.exe


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Verknüpfung innerhalb eines USB Sticks*

noch ne möglichkeit wäre das ganze über bat dateien zu regeln. ist vom prinzip das selbe wie ne verknüfung (.lnk), nur dass es dann .bat heißt

dazu nimmt man einfach den befehl:
_start [relativer Pfad]_


----------



## TempestX1 (31. Oktober 2013)

Schau dir mal das an http://portableapps.com/de
Ist ein Programm mit dem du alles verknüpfen kannst.


----------

